# pioneer avic f700bt installation kit needed?



## mxracer183 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello all,
I will install this nav unit and I'm wondering if I really need the pioneer kit to install the unit?
I have ordered the ipod cable, the antenna adaptor and the harness kit

Thanks


----------



## veedubcos (Jul 12, 2006)

If you are referring to the "cage" then yes. You will need it as the 700bt does not come with one.
edit:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
here is the link. make sure you get the C2R-VW adapter so you can utilize the amp if you have the monsoon premium system.


_Modified by veedubcos at 6:27 PM 2-2-2009_


----------



## Smindustries (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: pioneer avic f700bt installation kit needed? (mxracer183)*

It depends upon which car it's going into. I removed the left and right brackets from my factory unit and they bolted right up to the F700BT with no issues. 
If you want to save yourself some time during installation and want the ability to make navigation input while the car is in motion, you'll need to swap the 'mute' wire from one position to another in the Pioneer harness and ground it. This disables the internal gyroscope which tells the unit that the car is in motion. You'll also need to ground the light green wire that is supposed to be connected to the parking brake.
Check this page for details on the mute wire swap:
http://www.avic411.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19689


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

if you have a car with brackets that mount the radio, then you most likely will not need it. Since youre on a euro car website, im going to assume you dont have a honda, or toyota, or subaru, in which case, you will need the mounting can.


----------



## mxracer183 (Feb 2, 2009)

My jetta is a 2004 do I need it?
Thanks


----------



## Jettas19902005 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah i just installed it on my 2004 jetta gli and it needs the pioneer cage


----------



## bloviator (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (Jettas19902005)*

I'm installing a 700BT into my friend's 2003 Golf GTi and we had to buy the Pioneer cage kit. Pretty lame Pioneer doesn't _at least _include a cage and a trim ring with the radio....a $700 radio, nonetheless.


----------



## colnago (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (bloviator)*

Will this fit in the 20th's dash...Crutchfield's stereo search says it won't, and the "advisor" I spoke with said that their may be some trimming needed.
FWIW, *amazon* has them for ~$370.


----------



## 2002blackGolf (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (colnago)*

$380 on Amazon now. Not a bad price and thinking about it.
So what I need for an 02 Golf:
Unit: AVIC-700BT (or AVIC-900BT/AVIC-90BT)
Antenna Adapter: Euro Antenna Adapter (or Metra 40-EU55)
Cage kit: Pioneer ADT-VA133 (or Metra 99-9102)
Wiring harness: Metra 70-1784
Anything else?


----------



## colnago (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (2002blackGolf)*

I used a different harness for my 20th, with Monsoon (80-9003), but its all the same as the Metra's pins can be removed/moved to another port. You should be ready unless you have steering wheel controls.
This thread saved me a lot of time/trouble:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3134807
I got mine for $360 on amazon, and it dipped into the $330s a week or so ago. I also booted into Windows CE, and adjusted the memory allocation more towards "Programs" instead of "Storage". It helped alot with slowness navigating from screen to screen.


----------



## 2002blackGolf (Nov 1, 2006)

I have the Monsoon radio, so do I need a different Metra harness?
I'm not particularly set on a Metra harness, what are good alternatives?


----------



## colnago (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (2002blackGolf)*

Mine is a Metra, just a different model number for a double-DIN monsoon. Its similar to the one on Crutchfield, when they suggest the proper install parts, except I have a white harness on the end where the Crutchfield picture has raw wire. I got mine from CCity closeout sale, and just cut off the white harness to look like this:








On the important end, the black connector, I have (+/-) leads for (4) speakers, ground, and an amp turn on, which isn't needed with Monsoon amp, and the power wire (red), which is not connected to anything...just a small length with (1) crimped connector.
After the install, and having to cut away the rear support bar, I thought, "I didn't really need the harness...I only really used it to connect the speakers, and ground." I'm going to ground the unit to the car next weekend, bypassing the harness, as I'm hearing some hiss when switching sourcess. Constant and switched power are also not using the harness. That way, I'd have more room in the cavity.
p *If you want to be able to change settings, or adjust route while navigating with the GPS, you'll have to "ground" the following (2) wires:*-
*Parking brake lead *(light green, and will also have a label from Pioneer)
- *Mute wire* (yellow/brown stripe, also with Pioneer label) "AFTER" moving pin placement in Pioneer Harness.
Just search http://www.avic411.com for "Hardware Bypass" for more info. 


_Modified by colnago at 5:31 PM 3-13-2009_


----------



## 2002blackGolf (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (colnago)*

So I tried Crutchfield for the AVIC-F700BT ($650!!) and after I filled in the vehicle info, they came back with - "This item is NOT recommended for your vehicle."










_Quote »_Mine is a Metra, just a different model number for a double-DIN monsoon. Its similar to the one on Crutchfield, when they suggest the proper install parts, except I have a white harness on the end where the Crutchfield picture has raw wire.

Metra says its for the Monsoon/Bose radios.

_Quote »_After the install, and having to cut away the rear support bar, I thought, "I didn't really need the harness...I only really used it to connect the speakers, and ground." I'm going to ground the unit to the car next weekend, bypassing the harness, as I'm hearing some hiss when switching sourcess. Constant and switched power are also not using the harness. That way, I'd have more room in the cavity.


So should I get it or not?

_Quote »_If you want to be able to change settings, or adjust route while navigating with the GPS, you'll have to "ground" the following (2) wires:
*Parking brake lead *(light green, and will also have a label from Pioneer)
- *Mute wire* (yellow/brown stripe, also with Pioneer label) "AFTER" moving pin placement in Pioneer Harness.

Understood.


_Quote »_Just search http://www.avic411.com for "Hardware Bypass" for more info.

Will do.


----------



## colnago (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (2002blackGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002blackGolf* »_So I tried Crutchfield for the AVIC-F700BT ($650!!) and after I filled in the vehicle info, they came back with - "This item is NOT recommended for your vehicle."








.

....ummmm, after buying F700 *from amazon for $360*, and after making cavity look like this, with small hack saw (Dremmel would have been easier):








based on this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3134807
...my 20th looks like this:
























Your call.
The Metra harness has wires which are color coded to match Monsoon/speaker wires, but in retrospect, I could have just wired directly to Monsoon's speaker lead, and not have a 2"x2" cube sitting under the radio support, which would make wire management easier. All the power and ground leads are outside of the harness.
So basically the wires go from the Monsoon -> factory harness (female) -> store bought Metra harness (male) -> detachable Pioneer harness. It makes connection easier, in that you have a "plug", but there's just the Metra/OEM harness which is just "in the way". Nice to have if you want to revert back to factory though. Again, your call. There's a lot of wiring in the back of the unit:








- Antenna adapter cable
- Microphone lead
- Speaker out harness (from 700)
- Line in harness (which has (2) pre-out, sub out, composite in, rear camera video in, the "Mute" wire, basically a bunch of RCA cables...)
- GPS antenna
- USB cable (3ft I believe, w/slightly heavier sheilding than average cable)
- Separate run for "Parking brake lead" (to ground if doing hardware bypass...I recommend it)
- Separate run for "Reverse wire" (I did not connect mine...used for GPS to know car in reverse.
- (optional xm IP bus cable/power)

If I had cut off the OEM harness, I could hard wire the AVIC's detachable harness to the Monsoon, and the speaker wires would be easier to manage as its a tight fit.
P.s. - I had to saw/file down (2) nubs ~2mm, on the bottom corners in the front of the frame. The sleeve of the "install kit" wouldn't go into the slot...not sure if you'll have them, but you'll see it if the sleeve is having trouble going in.
Good luck...following the thread and crimping everything, shouldn't take more than 2 hours or so. Took me longer because I tried to go thru the harness for power and ground...wound up blowing a fuse, and had to track it down.


_Modified by colnago at 11:50 PM 3-14-2009_


----------



## 2002blackGolf (Nov 1, 2006)

Great post, thanks!!
My OEM radio (fm/am/cd only) display is shot, so going back isn't an option. I can replace with another for less than 50 bux.
I don't plan to sell the car anytime soon (5-8 years), so there will be new cool stuff for a new car. With the F700BT in the 300s (+ ~80 for cage+antenna+harness), it seems like a decent one-way upgrade.
I will be doing the parking hardware bypass. No plans for reverse camera at this time (maybe later). Not sure about the HD radio at this time.


_Modified by 2002blackGolf at 11:42 AM 3-15-2009_


----------

